# Sony Ericsson P1i review



## devilhead_satish (Aug 11, 2007)

Sony Ericsson’s hugely popular P series has been an evolving line of phones on the Symbian platform. With every passing product, Sony have continuously taken it to the next level. First was the P800, then the P900, then came the P910 and P990i, which was regarded by most of tech critics as the most awaited gadget last year.So welcome the latest addition to the P series, the P1i... Lets get on with ther review, shall we??

Read the rest by clicking on the image


*img341.imageshack.us/img341/8227/51756616ei1.jpg
Sony P1i Review
Sony Ericsson P1i review

Please do post your comments!!

Cheers and \m/
Satish

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3315/satishsaystwitterbannerec5.jpg


----------



## devilhead_satish (Aug 14, 2007)

Why isnt anybody posting any reply?? Did you not like it or what??


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 14, 2007)

its a good review, but post the same thing in this thread


----------



## bigit (Aug 14, 2007)

devilhead_satish said:
			
		

> Hello people!!
> Here is my take on Sony Ericsson's latest smartphone, the P1i.
> 
> *www.satishsays.com/2007/08/09/sony-ericsson-p1i-review/
> ...


 
its a good review, but why not post it there. otherwise link to your blog??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2007)

yup.. Edit ur 1st post and add the whole review or atleast part of it and add a link to ur blog..


----------



## devilhead_satish (Aug 15, 2007)

Actually i had some editing left to do.. so thats y i couldnt post it here.
Now its complete, i'll definitely post it in some time.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Aug 29, 2007)

Someone on Neowin wanted to know about the Tasks and the Calender on the phone, so here it is for you guys as well.

*Calender *

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/305/capture1km6.jpg

The screen is split into 2 halves, one half showing the calender, and the other half showing the entries for that day.
You can set 4 different types of entries

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/1118/capture0mc4.jpg

Appointment
Reminder
All Day Event
Anniversary
*Tasks*
Its a quite simple looking interface, take a look at the screenshot, its self explanatory.
*img212.imageshack.us/img212/5229/capture2vo8.jpg


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2007)

kool nice review


----------



## Akshay (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmmm! One more cell 2 consider b4 going 4 HTC Touch...

How is d battery life of P1i? Lots of ppl r cribbing abt it.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2007)

hmm...good one...


----------



## devilhead_satish (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no issues with the battery.
One day i played almost 85 tracks back to back and was still left with 50% battery.
Beat that now!


----------

